# احصل على ملزمة كاملة لتعليم Autodesk Land 2006



## لهون جاف (27 مايو 2008)

الاخوة والاخوات المساحين والمهندسين
لمن أراد الحصول على دورة كاملة في تعلم البرنامج الرائع Autodesk Land 2006 الذهاب الي الموقع ادناه وتحميل الملزمة وهي من تاليف المهندسين : جلال محمد ناصر العنسي و فواز أحمد محمد العنسي بارك الله في جهودهم المبذولة في ايصال هذا العلم الى طلاب المساحة والطرق حملوا الملزمة بلا هم وادعوا بالخير الى السادة المؤليفين مع تحياتي .
الموقع هو 
http://www.kutub.info/library/list.php?cat=72​


----------



## محمدابوالمحاسن (27 مايو 2008)

شكرا علي حسن تعاونكم معنا ولكم جزيل الشكروالاحترام


----------



## طارق البحر (27 مايو 2008)

لك الف شكر علا هذة الملزمة الرا ئعة


----------



## علي سليم متولي (29 مايو 2008)

ارجوا شرح حساب كميات الحفر والردم ببرنامج الاند بالتفصيل ولكم تحياتنا


----------



## مرادعبدالله (29 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو ندوده (5 يونيو 2008)

:20:جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم آمين


----------



## دموع الاحزان (5 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر على هذه المشاركه


----------



## المهندس رحم (5 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## سولارلونر (7 يونيو 2008)

الشكر الجزيل ع هذا الموقع الرائع وفقك الله وكل من عمل لصالح تزويدنا بالمعلومات


----------



## الرسام الصغير (7 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموقع الرائع - وفقك الله


----------



## عبدالبارى (8 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
شكرا جزيلاً على الموقع


----------



## أخصائية مساحة (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد*

_بارك الله فيك عمل مثمر شكرا_ :85:


----------



## محمد على خميس (8 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ورد النيل (10 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اياد الكوز (10 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس الالفية (11 يونيو 2008)

you are the king of the transport engineer


----------



## srwatali (11 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الموقع الرائع


----------



## عماد مغربي (11 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا العمل الرائع وشكرا جزيلا لكما ويوجد لدي سؤال بخصوص كيف استطيع اظهار الميول العرضية للقطع والردم على المخطط الافقي للطريق والتي تظهر نهاية حدود القطع والردم على المخطط الافقي Plan


----------



## نبيل الرسام (12 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود الانشائى (12 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بسام اليمني (18 يوليو 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## مصر ام الدنيا (18 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (24 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## نور سامح (24 يوليو 2008)

جزى الله القائمين على هذا العمل وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتهم


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (24 يوليو 2008)

http://kooora.tv/i.aspx?i=epa/soccer/2008-02/2008-02-10//2008-02-10-00000301251327.jpg


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (25 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك
ومشكووووووووور جداَ.


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (1 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا عزيزي.....وإلى مواضيع جديدة..............


----------



## سامر الشبح (1 أغسطس 2008)

عععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (1 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر على هذه المشاركه


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (1 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور يا غالى


----------



## نوريا (1 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور 
ربي يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## كورانالمساح (2 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmadj5 (2 أغسطس 2008)

جاري التجميللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## عمو تامر (8 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لهون باشا بس 
يعنى ايه لهون ؟


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (8 أغسطس 2008)

اتأخرت كتير


----------



## مهندسة زينة (9 أغسطس 2008)

*ألف شكر*

أنا فخورة بإشتراكي في هذا المنتدى
ففيه كل الفائدة


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المشاركة المفيدة


----------



## خابور (10 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوور على الموقع وجزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## عمار شاكر محمود (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا والله يوفقك


----------



## مهدي الشحب (16 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## مهدي الشحب (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا علي حسن تعاونكم معنا ولكم جزيل الشكروالاحترام


----------



## مهدي الشحب (16 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكما يا ابناء اليمن السعيد


----------



## محمد منسي ابوصبحة (16 أغسطس 2008)

انا مهندس مساحةابحث عنعمل 
للمراسلة abusabha2000***********


----------



## حسااام (16 أغسطس 2008)

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## أشرف علوانى (17 أغسطس 2008)

*حساب كميات الحفر والردم ببرنامج الاند*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله​1. عند عمل حساب لحجم الحفر والردم أو عمل قطاعات لابد من وجود سطحين بمعنى وجود ملفين من ملفات Excel . نفرض أن ملف البيانات للسطح الأول هو d:\data.txt وأن الملف الثاني هو d:\data2.xls فنقوم بحفظ الملف الثاني باسم data2.txt كما في الخطوة رقم 3 السابقة .
2. افتح برنامج Land desktop فيظهر مربع البدء الحواري . اختر منه اسم الرسم الموجود سابقاً ثم ok 
3. من القائمة الرئيسية اضغط terrain terrain model explorer 
4. فتظهر نافذة إعداد الأسطح . اضغط كليك يمين على كلمة terrain ثم اضغط على creat new surface . وبهذه الخطوة نكون قد فتحنا سطح جديد surface2 لكنه فراغ من البيانات
5. اضغط كليك مزدوج على terrain ثم كليك مزدوج على surface2 وهو السطح الجديد . ثم كليك يمين على point file ثم اضغط على add point file ثم اضغط .
6. فيظهر مربع حواري لاستيراد النقاط . اختر الصيغة (ENZ space delimited ) ثم اضغط علي علامة الملف ( source file ) و ابحث عن مكان الملف في الموقع ( d:\data2.txt ) ثم اضغط open ثم ok ثم ok 
7. اضغط كليك يمين على surface1 ثم اختر build ثم ok ثم ok وبذلك تم بناء السطح . أغلق نافذة إعداد الأسطح .
8. من القائمة الرئيسية اضغط terrain select current stratum فيظهر مربع حواري اكتب فيه اسم الحالة الجديدة st1 ثم اكتب الوصف أو تجاهله . ثم اكتب اسم السطح الأول surface1 والسطح الثاني surface2 ثم ok .
9. من القائمة الرئيسية اضغط terrain site definition site setting فيظهر مربع حواري اكتب فيه طول مستطيل الشبكة الصغير في اتجاه x ] M (x) direction [ وليكن 1.0 . ثم اكتب عرض مستطيل الشبكة الصغير في اتجاه y ] M  direction [ وليكن 1.0 ثم ok 
10. من القائمة الرئيسية اضغط terrain site definition define site
تظهر شاشة الرسم ويطلب منك البرنامج بعض البيانات في سطر الأوامر بالأسفل كالتالي :
Rotation angle اكتب 0 ثم Enter
Site base point اضغط بالفأرة في أسفل يسار الرسم 
Grid M size اكتب 1 ثم Enter
Grid N size اكتب 1 ثم Enter
Upper right corner اضغط بالفأرة في أعلى يمين الرسم 
ثم اضغط Enter ثلاث مرات
11. من القائمة الرئيسية اضغط
terrain Grid volume Calculate total site volume 
اضغط ok مرتين ثم اكتب اسم السطح وليكن S1 ثم ok فتظهر شاشة الرسم مرة أخرى . اضغط في لوحة المفاتيح F2 فيظهر مربع الأوامر وفيه حجم الحفر وحجم الردم والفرق بينهما .

_ملاحظة هامة_
من المعلوم في المساحة أنه كلما صغرت أبعاد مستطيل الشبكة الصغير كلما زادت دقة حسابات الحفر والردم . ولذلك يمكن زيادة دقة الحسابات بالرجوع للخطوة رقم ( 9 ) لتغيير طول وعرض المستطيل ثم نحسب حجم الحفر والردم مرة أخرى .

12. لعمل تقرير نهائي عن حجم الحفر والردم اضغط أحد الاختيارات التالية :
تقرير للقراءة فقط terrain volume reports site report
تقرير داخل الرسم terrain volume reports site table
تقرير ملف بيانات terrain volume reports site ASCII file


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (17 أغسطس 2008)

بســـم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك واكرم على سيدنا ومولانا محمد 
صلاة تشرح بها صدرى وتسهل بها امرى
وتيسر بها عسرى وتقضى بها وطرى وتفغر بها وزرى
وترفع بها ذكرى وتدفع بها ضرى وتجبر بها كسرى 
وتغنى بها فقرى وتطيل بها عمرى وتنور بها قبرى 
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم​


----------



## مجدى فتحى حسن (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## hany_meselhey (20 يناير 2009)

رجاء شرح مبسط لحساب كميات الحفر والردم للطرق. هانى مصيلحى


----------



## نجيب 8000 (20 يناير 2009)

بارك الله بكم وجزكم عنا كل خير


----------



## tahaa2000 (5 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على ما دلتنا اليه انه كنز


----------



## جرموزي (7 فبراير 2009)

والللللللللللللللله مشكوين


----------



## محمدالشبروي (8 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا علي مجهودك*

شكرا علي الموقع الجميلة ده بصرحة كله وليس الكتاب فقط


----------



## المساااااح (5 نوفمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## وسام العرموطي (13 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ارجو من اساتذتي الافاضل شرح لي كيفية تكوين السطح واضهارة في برنامج الاند دسك توب مع كل الشكر والامتنان خادمكم المتعلم وسام العرموطي


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

